# For Chapman Freshman and Transfers: Decision Complete Meaning?



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 21, 2008)

I understand that you can check your admissions status on Webadvisor. Mine says decision complete. How many of you got this? And how long did it take to get your actual decision online afterwards, and in the mail?


----------



## armen (May 21, 2008)

I've got to admit since I'm not applying for Fall this year, and you have very much similar stats as me AND you have such dedication... I am rooting for you. Good luck and let us know what happens.


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 21, 2008)

> Originally posted by armen:
> I've got to admit since I'm not applying for Fall this year, and you have very much similar stats as me AND you have such dedication... I am rooting for you. Good luck and let us know what happens.



Awwww! Thank you for your support, Armen!  

I'm a tad nervous right now, but I feel in my heart that the pendulum swings in my court!  
I hope to see you there in 2009.


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 21, 2008)

> Originally posted by foxwithcpu:
> Looks like we may be on the same boat, sister.  Good luck.



*HUGS* Thank you.  

Good luck to you as well!


----------



## LoopholeDa (May 22, 2008)

When my son was admitted, his Web Advisor status stated "Admission Approved".


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 22, 2008)

> Originally posted by LoopholeDa:
> When my son was admitted, his Web Advisor status stated "Admission Approved".



Thank you!  This helps.


----------



## KLondon (May 23, 2008)

My site is listing "decision complete" now too. Agh!


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 23, 2008)

> Originally posted by KLondon:
> My site is listing "decision complete" now too. Agh!



What does your intuition say? 

I called Chapman, but they told me that they couldn't give an answer over the phone. They told me that a decision was made on May 21st and that my letter was just mailed out. They told me to expect it on Tuesday.


----------



## SD Grad (May 23, 2008)

That's what mine said, too.



> Originally posted by LoopholeDa:
> When my son was admitted, his Web Advisor status stated "Admission Approved".


----------



## KLondon (May 23, 2008)

Intuition? I'm not really sure. Thanks for saving me a phone call as well. . If yours was on Tuesday then I suppose mine will be about that time too, maybe earlier. I live just a bit south of Chapman so, despite being sent later, I still have a good chance of getting it then. I am, however, worried that others have "Admission Approved".


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 23, 2008)

> Originally posted by KLondon:
> Intuition? I'm not really sure. Thanks for saving me a phone call as well. . If yours was on Tuesday then I suppose mine will be about that time too, maybe earlier. I live just a bit south of Chapman so, despite being sent later, I still have a good chance of getting it then. I am, however, worried that others have "Admission Approved".



I definitely feel I got in. The pendulum definitely feels like it's in my court as far as the decision, despite the fact that I feel nervous about it. 

When I asked you about what your intuition says, I mean do you feel you got in or not? 

Don't worry about everyone else. There is plenty of room to get into that school. It's not like they admit a definite certain number of people. And like their film website says, the number of students admitted is not set in stone each semester.

I had originally signed up for Film Production and chose Screenwriting as my second choice...Then I did a little more research on the Television and Broadcasting Journalism major. And now I am certain that I want to bump Television as my first major. So if accepted into either the Film Production or Screenwriting Programs, and am aloud to switch to Television, I will gladly give up my Film Production or Screenwriting spot to anyone who wants it.


----------



## armen (May 23, 2008)

How I'll deal with the suspense, I don't know. I'm already nervous for you guys just by reading.


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 24, 2008)

> Originally posted by armen:
> How I'll deal with the suspense, I don't know. I'm already nervous for you guys just by reading.



I've been having dreams about it even.  LOL!


----------



## BrunoDP (Jul 13, 2008)

Dear Chapman Film Undergrads,
I'm producing couple of shorts as part of Chapman grad program. My thesis (to be shot in Dec 2008) is open to undergrad crew members, too. So, if you're interested to work w/us, contact me. 

About Production
Official Site

Also, I'm producing another short at Chapman in October. PA's and grips are welcome...
Official Site

BrunoDP, producer
ePHOTOeVIDEO@gmail.com


----------

